
Show HN: Building Perl6 with Visual C++ 2015 - brakmic
https://github.com/brakmic/brakmic/blob/master/perl6/install.md
======
nanis
First, VS 2015 CE does come with `git` and `perl`[1] so you don't really need
Strawberry Perl. Perl itself builds fine with the 2013 compiler (which is
installed alongside 2015), so if you needed to, you could just build your own.

Second, you don't really have to do that much

    
    
        perl Configure.pl --gen-moar --gen-nqp --backends=moar --prefix=c:/opt/perl6
        nmake
        nmake install
    

is sufficient.

Third, I was told `panda` is no longer the preferred module installer[2] and
told to use `zef` instead.

Frankly, both create too many droppings for my taste.

[1]: [https://www.nu42.com/2016/02/perl-spreading-windows-
visual-s...](https://www.nu42.com/2016/02/perl-spreading-windows-visual-
studio.html)

[2]:
[https://stackoverflow.com/q/41416011/100754](https://stackoverflow.com/q/41416011/100754)

[3]: [https://github.com/ugexe/zef](https://github.com/ugexe/zef)

~~~
brakmic
Many, many thanks! I've updated the tutorial.

